# Skimmer ohne Strom?



## maga_graz (15. Aug. 2012)

Hallo!
Kann mir jemand bei meinem Problem helfen? Sobald Sonne auf den Teichgrund scheint, steigt Schlamm (wohl in Kombination mit Algen, deren abgegebener Sauerstoff für den Auftrieb sorgt) auf. Das Resultat: unschön 

 

Ein Skimmer wär da wohl was feines, nur bin ich halt stromlos am Teich. 
Schaff ich es, einen Skimmer mit ner Solarpumpe zu betreiben, oder bestehen Chancen, dass ich den Abfluss für den Antrieb nutze? Oder hat jemand dieses Problem auf eine andere Weise gelöst?

Danke für eure Tipps!


----------



## Teichmen (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Skimmer ohne Strom?*

Hallo

Das geht leider nicht, da die Solarpumpe nicht die richtige Leistung hat, oder Du müstest dir den Skimmer zur Solarpumpe bauen.

Alles aufeinander abstimmen.


----------



## tomsteich (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Skimmer ohne Strom?*

Hallo,

was für einen Abfluss meinst Du?

Ohne einen Bodenablauf wird das immer wieder auftreten. Ein Skimmer würde auch nicht die Ursache bekämpfen. Eine vorübergehende Lösung ist, den Boden mit einem Teichsauger vom Schlamm zu befreien. Oder hast Du da absolut keinen Strom?

Deckst Du den Teich im Herbst mit einem Netz ab, d.h. verhinderst Du den Einfall von Laub?

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Zermalmer (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Skimmer ohne Strom?*



tomsteich schrieb:


> was für einen Abfluss meinst Du?


Hallo Thomas,
Martin hat einen natürlichen Zufluss und nen Abfluss von Wasser am Teich.
Den meint er.


----------



## tomsteich (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Skimmer ohne Strom?*

Hallo Andreas,

danke! Ich hätte mir gleich das Album anschauen sollen. Sieht ja toll aus.

So eine zündende Idee habe ich da jetzt leider auch nicht.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## maga_graz (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Skimmer ohne Strom?*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Martin hat einen natürlichen Zufluss und nen Abfluss von Wasser am Teich.



Andreas, danke fürs Antworten.

Im Normalbetrieb fließen ca 10l/min aus meinem Teich ab. Vielleicht sind die irgendwie nutzbar.


----------



## Zermalmer (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Skimmer ohne Strom?*

einene Kontinuierlichen zufluss mit stetigem zulauf könnte man sicher nutzen und er ist sicher beständiger als eine Solarunterstützung, doch es macht, wenn man in dieser Schiene unterwegs ist, beides zu nutzen, auch wenn Solar nur patiell zur Verfügung steht.

Beim zu bzw. Abfluss müsste man über eine art Wasserrad als Turbine nachdenken... mit entsprechender Übersetzung lässt sich da sicher ein gewisses Energiepotential erzeugen.

Aber so Generell... ganz am Schluss wird es eine idealistische Sache sein, denn in dem Maßstab wird man genug Geld reinstecken müssen, damit es den gewünschten erfolg hat und die 'Amortisierung' dürfte laaaange auf sich warten lassen.

Mitunter gibt es Basteliedeen im Web, die sowas mit den Kosten in Grenzen halten, doch da ist man sicherlich trotzdem nur um des bastelns wegen unterwegs...

Also meine Idee wäre, wenn man wirklich natürlichen Fluss nutzen will, dass man sich generatoren in entsprechender Größe an schaut.


----------



## karsten. (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Skimmer ohne Strom?*

Hallo

den Überlauf (Abfluss) einfach breit über eine Kante ,Brett oder Ähnliches laufen lassen 
und damit einen Abfluss des oberflächennahen Wasser sorgen. Die Adhäsionskräfte sollten die Oberfläche absaugen. (entsprechend Zufluss)

mfG


----------



## Patrick K (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Skimmer ohne Strom?*

Hallo Martin

um eine Oberflächenabsaugung ohne Strom bauen zu können ,könnt dir dieses event. weiterhelfen....

den Ablauf abdichten und unter den Skimmer dieses O-Rohr einbauen und das O-Rohr als Ablauf nutzen bzw. in den Ablauf setzen

oder ohne Skimmer um den Boden zu säubern ,wenn der sauber ist kann ja auch logischer weise nichts aufsteigen
bin ich ganz alleine drauf gekommen

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olszewski-Rohr

viel Erfolg...

Gruss Patrick


----------



## maga_graz (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Skimmer ohne Strom?*

Hi!
Danke euch allen!

Wie ich sehe, gehen eure Gedanken in die gleiche Richtung wie meine. Wenn meine Basteleien zum Erfolg führen, werd ich wieder berichten. Nur fürcht ich halt, dass die Größe meiner Pfütze die Sache erschweren wird.


----------

